# Top 10 Violin Concertos



## DrMuller

Isn't it time for another Top 10 Violin Concertos thread?  Any way, here is mine:

Mendelssohn
Brahms
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Dvorák
Bach BWV 1041
Bach BWV 1042
Mozart 5
Mozart 3
Schumann


----------



## Skilmarilion

For me;

Top tier: Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky
Just below: Brahms, Prokofiev 2, Bach for Two Violins


----------



## musicrom

1. Mendelssohn
2. Sibelius
3. Bruch 1
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Beethoven
6. Mozart 5
7. Khachaturian
8. Glazunov
9. Goldmark
10. Vieuxtemps 5

Some others: Kabalevsky, Saint-Saens 3, Lalo Symphonie Espagnole (if it counts), Elgar


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Mozart #'s 3 and 4, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Elgar, Sibelius, Berg, Tchaikovsky.
9 listed, in no particular order.


----------



## Alypius

1. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D major, op. 19 (1917)
2. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112 (1938) 
3. Berg: Violin Concerto (“To the memory of an Angel”) (1935)
4. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 (1939)
5. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 (c.1723)
6. Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in G (“La Stravangza #3) (1714)
7. Schoenberg, Violin Concerto, op. 36 (1936)
8. Sibelius, Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 (1905)
9. Adams: Dharma at Big Sur (2003)
10. Brahms, Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 (1878)

A few other favorites:
Gyorgy Ligeti: Violin Concerto (1992)
Unsuk Chin: Violin Concerto (2001)
Sofia Gubaidulina: Offertorium (1980)
Thomas Adès: Violin Concerto (“Concentric Paths”) (2005)


----------



## PetrB

DrMuller said:


> Isn't it time for another Top 10 Violin Concertos thread?


Not really... but going along with all the filler expected during the summer, the period the Fourth Estate has named "The Silly Season":

Concertante 'not quite concerto as meant here'
Mozart ~ Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola, K. 364

(in chronological order)
Beethoven
Prokofiev ~ (No. 1)
Stravinsky
Berg
John C. Adams ~ Dharma at Big Sur

Well, that's five... and a kinda half


----------



## Guest

I don't listen to violin concertos nearly enough in comparison to piano concertos, so I won't bother trying to order them. I'll just opt out of Bach because I'm not sure if a double violin concerto would be kosher, and I couldn't pick between the other two. But these are pretty neat to me:

Bartok - Violin Concerto No. 2
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Berg - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Ligeti - Violin Concerto
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Saariaho - Graal Theatre
Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto


----------



## Trout

Adams Dharma
Bartok 2
Berg
Chin
GF Haas
Pettersson 2
Shostakovich 1
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Vasks "Distant Light"


----------



## Guest

Vasks, Adams, and Gubaidulina are all so wonderful


----------



## Nereffid

Hmmm...

Beethoven
Berg
Dvorak
Hindemith
Korngold
Ligeti
Prokofiev #2
Shostakovich #2
Sibelius
Weinberg


----------



## ptr

Berg
Pettersson No 2
Saariaho "Graal Theatre"
Gubaidulina "Offertorium"
Nielsen
Feiler "Sparagmos"
Ligeti
Sibelius
Gruber (HK) No 1
Lindberg

and, and, and... But that was ten little violin concertos and then there were...

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

On top of my head

Pettersson 2
Elgar
Gubaidulina 1


Shostakovich 1
Taktakishvili 1
Sibelius
Mozart 5
Mendelssohn e-minor
Prokofiev 1+2
Rosenberg 2


----------



## nightscape

Bach BWV 1041
Mendelssohn
Sibelius
Dvorak
Elgar
Brahms
Beethoven
Berg
Bartok 1
Myaskovsky


----------



## GraemeG

There are the Big 6: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Bruch, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius. These balance genius and popularity in perfect measure. 
Then there are at least a dozen contenders for the remaining 4 spots.
GG


----------



## Guest

GraemeG said:


> There are the Big 6: Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Bruch, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius. These balance genius and popularity in perfect measure.
> Then there are at least a dozen contenders for the remaining 4 spots.
> GG


I'd say Berg's has enough genius to balance out the slight reduction in popularity (It's still pretty popular - extraordinarily so for a work of Alban Berg...). Certainly the overall balance trumps Bruch, at the least.


----------



## Tristan

No mention of Paganini yet? Oy. This site sometimes... 

Here's my personal list:

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Paganini #3
3. Paganini #1
4. Brahms
5. Sibelius
6. Mendelssohn
7. Bruch #1
8. Beethoven
9. Vieuxtemps #2
10. Wieniawski #2


----------



## DrMuller

There doesn't seem to be much love for Dvorák's Violin Concerto.


----------



## DavidA

DrMuller said:


> There doesn't seem to be much love for Dvorák's Violin Concerto.


I love it! Have it played by Anne-Sophie Mutter and another by Midori.

Only puzzle is why Heifetz never played it. Seemed to be tailor made for him.


----------



## Art Rock

In alphabetical order..

Barber
Bax
Beethoven
Brahms
Bruch 1
Dvorak
Mendelssohn
Moeran
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Ukko

Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Prokofiev I (Szigeti), Bartók 2, Szymanowski I (Wilkomirska).


----------



## Cosmos

So I'm not too familiar with Violin Concerti, but I have recently been looking into this genre. So far, my favorites have been:

Stravinsky
Brahms
Wieniawski 2
Shost 1
Prokofiev 2
Mozart 5


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Bartok #2
Tchaikosvky 
Brahms
Beethoven
Schonberg
Sibelius 
Mendelssohn
Berg
Bach
Bruch #1


----------



## Op.123

Brahms
Mendelssohn 2
Schumann
Beethoven
Bruch 1
Mozart 5
Prokofiev 2
Sibelius
Berg
Tchaikovsky


----------



## Polyphemus

In no particular order and liable to change on a whim I offer:- Tchaikovsky (Heifetz) - Beethoven - Bartok No 2 - Dvorak - Sibelius - Berg - Brahms - Ligeti - Barber - Korngold

I best leave now I feel a whim coming on.


----------



## Haydn man

1 Elgar
2 Brahms
3 Beethoven 
4 Tchaikovsky
5 Mendelssohn
6 Bruch 1
7 Sibelius
8 Mozart 5
9 Bach concerto for 2 violins
10 Mozart 4


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> In alphabetical order..
> 
> Barber
> Bax
> Beethoven
> Brahms
> Bruch 1
> Dvorak
> Mendelssohn
> Moeran
> Sibelius
> Tchaikovsky


Shoot, I forgot Berg. Berg in, Bax out.


----------



## DrMuller

DavidA said:


> I love it! Have it played by Anne-Sophie Mutter and another by Midori.
> 
> Only puzzle is why Heifetz never played it. Seemed to be tailor made for him.


Seriously underrated Concerto.


----------



## drpraetorus

Not being much of a Violin Concerto lover I do not have a top 10. However, I am fond of these:
Bach 1
Bach 2
Bach Concerto for two Violins
Tchaikovsky
Mendelsohn


----------



## pjang23

Brahms
Bach Double
Bach Am
Bach E
Barber
Berg
Mendelssohn
Sibelius
Reger
Dohnanyi #2


----------



## Chronochromie

I need to hear more Violin concerti. I'm a fan of Glazunov's.


----------



## Guest

Brahms
Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Beethoven
Dvorak
Bach 1 and 2 and Double
Mozart No. 5


----------



## Janspe

So many great concertos to choose from...

Beethoven
Shostakovich #1
Sibelius
Prokofiev #1
Brahms
Berg
Tchaikovsky
Elgar
Bach BWV. 1041
Stravinsky


----------



## Fugue Meister

I've seen this thread floating around for awhile and I've been mulling over my answer... although I still cheated a bit so deal with it. 


10- Bruch's no. 3 in d
09- Shostakovich's no. 1 in a
08- Prokofiev's no. 2 in g
07- Tchaikovsky's in D
06- Mendelssohn's in e
05- Mozart's no. 5 in A
04- Bach's double violin concerto in d
03- Prokofiev's no. 1 in D
02- Beethoven's in D
01- Brahms' in D

The inclusion of the Bach double was unavoidable it's up there.


----------



## Andreas

Don't think I really have ten favourites, but the ones I like the most are

Bach BWV 1042
Barber
Berg
Schoenberg
Schumann
Sibelius
Vasks


----------



## worov

George Rochberg must be in the list :


----------



## Woodduck

Britten (putting it first because it's an amazing piece that _no one_ has mentioned yet)
Bach a minor
Bach double (are doubles allowed?)
Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Elgar
Barber
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 2


----------



## Guest

Almost forgot about this one, but Stanford's VC in D, Op. 74 is also quite good, if not as well known. Hyperion's Romantic Concerto Collections are a wonderful source of quite good, lesser known concertos - violin, piano, and cello (Stanford also has an album of Cello works).


----------



## Janspe

Woodduck said:


> Britten (putting it first because it's an amazing piece that _no one_ has mentioned yet)


It is indeed a fantastic piece. I actually managed to hear it live last year which was awesome. I think I'm going to listen to it again soon - haven't done so for a while.


----------



## Chronochromie

Woodduck said:


> Britten (putting it first because it's an amazing piece that _no one_ has mentioned yet)


Glad to know that, I'm going to hear it next week in my first concert. Ray Chen is the soloist.


----------



## Bruce

My choices are, in no specific order,

Beethoven
Bergsma
Prokofiev #2
William Schuman
Brahms
Saint-Saëns #3
Viotti #3
Rochberg 
Barber
Berg

I've left some of the "biggies" out because I've heard them so often that I find myself preferring some of the lesser known works. My biggest "problem", it it can be so termed, is Sibelius. This is considered one of the greats, but I have never been able to get much out of it. Will have to give it a few more tries, seeing as it has been listed so many times here.


----------



## Oskaar

I forget a lot, so this is not neccesarry a top ten list, but almost maybe.

1. Barber
2. Dvorak
3. Korngold
4. Mendelssohn
5. Tchaicovsky
6. Sibelius
7. Strauss
8. Goldmark
9. Ades
10. St. Sains


----------



## krazyred

Any top ten violin concertos that doesn't include at least one of Paganini's 1st or 5th (I say the 5th) is incomplete!


----------



## krazyred

Some say Elgar, or some of the Modern Classical NOISE ?? Are you kidding me??


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Not necessarily in order:

Brahms
Mendelssohn
Barber
Mozart #3
Mozart #4
Prokofiev #2
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Schumann
Saint-Saens #3


----------



## mmsbls

krazyred said:


> Some say Elgar, or some of the Modern Classical NOISE ?? Are you kidding me??


When I was younger, I very well might have agreed with you about the Modern Classical NOISE. Now I'm just curious which concertos you view as noise. Would you mind sharing your views?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ten from me:

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky
Sibelius
Berg
Schoenberg
Bartok 2
Hindemith
Britten
Ligeti


----------



## krazyred

I have only been in this Classical thing for a few months now, but the list of modern classical composers that I consider to be noise is now probably in the twenties! I just can't stand all those newer composers who don't seem to know what true melody is. It seems too many of them can't get away from the diminished and augmented scales for even an instant. Actually, Shostakovich is one of them, to me, and some others that I would have to go back and remind myself... no real melody.. You can't even say what key most of them are, and they reasonable don't bother saying a key.


----------



## starthrower

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ten from me:
> Sibelius
> Berg
> Schoenberg
> Bartok 2
> Britten
> Ligeti


Szymanowski no.1
Gubaidulina-Offertorium
Norgard-Helle Nacht
Bacewicz-No.7


----------



## mmsbls

krazyred said:


> I have only been in this Classical thing for a few months now, but the list of modern classical composers that I consider to be noise is now probably in the twenties! I just can't stand all those newer composers who don't seem to know what true melody is. It seems too many of them can't get away from the diminished and augmented scales for even an instant. Actually, Shostakovich is one of them, to me, and some others that I would have to go back and remind myself... no real melody.. You can't even say what key most of them are, and they reasonable don't bother saying a key.


My views were fairly similar to yours perhaps 5 or so years ago. I didn't really like Shostakovich, Prokofiev, or Stravinsky. I thought a lot of modern music was barely music. I had no idea what to listen for and many of the works barely sounded like music. After repeated listening and trying to focus on what was different about the music, I have found many modern/contemporary works and composers to be very enjoyable. Sometimes I can't even remember what it felt like to dislike many of the works I now love.

Obviously no one has to listen to what they don't wish to hear, but you might be surprised if you take the time to listen and learn the new languages of modern music. Of course, it might take a long time like it did for me (years), but there are many who think that effort is well worth it.


----------



## Pugg

krazyred said:


> Any top ten violin concertos that doesn't include at least one of Paganini's 1st or 5th (I say the 5th) is incomplete!


Good point, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------



## Guest

A list that reflects my feelings at 10:43 AM CST, Wednesday the 1st of February 2017

Bartók: _Violin Concerto No. 2_
Berg: _Violin Concerto_
Feldman: _Violin And Orchestra_
Holliger: _Violin Concerto_
Huber: _Tempora_
Mendelssohn: _Violin Concerto In E Minor, Op. 64_
Schönberg: _Violin Concerto_
Tchaikovsky: _Violin Concerto In D Major, Op. 35_
Zimmermann: _Violin Concerto_
Zorn: _Contes De Fées_


----------



## Skilmarilion

Don't know about 'top 10', but here's 10 for now:

Mendelssohn
Tchaikovsky
Shostakovich No. 1
Sibelius
Rautavaara
Glass No. 1
Adams _Dharma_
Korngold
Beethoven
Brahms

Bonus pick: Martinu No. 2 - because I heard it recently and was very impressed.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kabalevsky.
Khatchaturian
Myaskovsky......

three Russians (yes I know Aram was Armenian) to add at some point. Every time I listen to the slow movement of the Kabalevsky I keep thinking the Beatles must have written it!


----------



## Vaneyes

I've grown somewhat weary of 18/19 warhorses, so I'll go with VCs from 20/21. I'll be rotating 10 daily, so more than 10 are listed. Thanks.:tiphat:

Barber, Bartok 1 & 2, Berg, Britten, Delius, Dutilleux, Elgar, Gubaidulina 1 & 2, Hindemith, Janacek, Kabalevsky, Khachaturian, Korngold, Ligeti, Myaskovsky, Nielsen, Norgard, Penderecki 1 & 2, Prokofiev 1 & 2, Rawsthorne 1 & 2, Schnittke 4, Schoenberg, Shostakovich 1 & 2, Sibelius, Stravinsky, Szymanowski 1 & 2, Walton.


----------



## pcnog11

Beethoven
Mendelssohn
Mozart 3 and 5
Tchaikovsky
Vieuxtemps 5
Paganini 4 and 6
Beethoven violin romances (if you can count them as concertos)
Bach violin concerto for 2 violins


----------



## southwood

Sibelius
Mendelssohn
Bartok 1
Bartok 2
Beethoven


----------



## JAS

I have been picking up the Hyperion Romantic Violin Concerto series as new releases come out. It includes some interesting, often more or less forgotten offerings, many of which are enjoyable enough. (That is also true of their much smaller Romantic Cello series and the far larger Romantic Piano series, which does include a few concertos that seem to deserve a place in the more standard repertoire.) Once can typically see what the big names in violin concertos are indeed the big names, although some of the lesser know concertos would certainly be welcome in a full concert of better known pieces.

And I know of no piece that can displace Beethoven from the top of the list.


----------



## vlncto

Hello Vaneyes,

I see you like the 20th century violin concertos, so most likely you would enjoy my website dedicated to the violin concertos of the 20th century. Here is my recommendation list:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/recommendations/

And my actual recommendation is the violin concerto by Barry McKimm. One of the finest pieces in the 20th century. A complete performance of the world premiere can be heard on my website. Check at least the first movement!

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/barry-mckimm/


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is hard, but I'll try...
Mozart 3 & 5
Sibelius
Bartok 2
Prokofiev 2
Beethoven
Brahms
Dvorak
Berg
Nielsen
I can call these my top 10, since I've listened to them the most. There's a bunch of newer concertos I like too


----------



## mmsbls

I thought I had given my top 10 earlier in the thread but apparently not. So here are 2 top 10s (from top to bottom although the only order I'm certain of is the first 3 of Romantic and earlier). 

Romantic and earlier:

Brahms/Tchaikovsky (tie)
Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Bach Double
Sibelius
Mozart 5
Schumann
Lalo (Symphonie Espagnole)
Vivaldi Four Seasons

Modern and later:

Berg
Stravinsky
Ades (Concentric Paths)
Dutilleux (L’arbre des songes)
Penderecki #2
Vasks (Distant Light)
Martinu #2
Norgard #2 (Borderlands)
Langgaard
Rochberg


----------



## southwood

southwood said:


> Sibelius
> Mendelssohn
> Bartok 1
> Bartok 2
> Beethoven


Ooops forgot Bruch. My bad.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

krazyred said:


> Any top ten violin concertos that doesn't include at least one of Paganini's 1st or 5th (I say the 5th) is incomplete!


Wow, I forgot Paganini on my list...I grew up on no. 5


----------



## Andante Largo

Top 10 My Favorite Violin Concertos are:

Bruch, Max - Violin Concerto No. 1
Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario - Concerto Italiano
Graener, Paul - Violin Concerto
Karłowicz, Mieczysław - Violin Concerto
Respighi, Ottorino - Concerto all'antica
Respighi, Ottorino - Concerto gregoriano
Sibelius, Jean - Violin Concerto
Wetz, Richard - Violin Concerto
Wieniawski, Henryk - Violin Concerto No. 1
Wieniawski, Henryk - Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Not my favorite genre, but I generally tend to prefer the 20th century repertoire than the Romantic “warhorses.” No particular order:

Brahms
Beethoven
Shostakovich 1
Prokofiev 1
Prokofiev 2
Bartok 2
Barber
Sibelius
Bach 2
Berg

Honorable mentions: Dvorak, Moeran, Myaskovsky, Dutilleux, Saint-Saens 3, Szymanowski 2, Bax


----------



## Strange Magic

No particular order:

Dvorak
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Hovhaness No. 2 (probably my favorite)
Brahms
Prokofiev No. 1
Prokofiev No. 2
Mendelssohn
Bruch No. 1
Beethoven
Sibelius

ten, plus a spare


----------



## Neo Romanza

In no particular order:

Shostakovich 1
Sibelius
Glazunov
Prokofiev 1
Barber
Martinů 2
Walton
Bartók 2
Bernstein
W. Schuman


----------



## Bulldog

My favorites:

Shostakovich - 1 and 2
Walton
Mozart 3 and 5
Myaskovsky
Weinberg
Sibelius


----------



## Mifek

Sibelius
Vivaldi (Summer, The Four Seasons)
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Bach (double)
Prokofiev 1
Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Prokofiev 2
Bruch 1


----------



## Coach G

Top 10 Violin Concertos:

1. Beethoven
2. Rochberg
3. Barber
4. Britten
5. Berg 
6. Prokofiev 1
7. Mozart 3
8. Mozart 4
9. Mozart 5
10. Bruch 1


----------



## Janspe

At the moment:

- Beethoven
- Dvořák
- Prokofiev #1
- Bartók #2
- Schoenberg
- Berg
- Britten
- Dutilleux _L'arbre des songes_
- Lutosławski _Partita-Interludium-Chain II_ (the way he intended them to be played together)
- Gubaidulina #2 _In tempus praesens_


----------



## StDior

Bach - Double Violin Concerto
Bach - Violin Concerto No. 1
Bach - Violin Concerto No. 2
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto No. 1
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Stravinsky - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons


----------



## flamencosketches

Mendelssohn
Berg
Beethoven
Brahms
Bach Double
Sibelius
Tchaikovsky
Prokofiev 1
Shostakovich 1
Dutilleux _L'Arbre des songes_


----------



## Judith

Well, here goes
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto 
Mendelssohn Violin Concerto 
Schumann Violin Concerto 
Brahms Violin Concerto
Beethoven Violin Concerto 
Saint Saens Violin Concerto no 3
Dvorak Violin Concerto 
Both Bach Violin Concertos
Barber Violin Comcerto

Ten that spring to mind but many more


----------



## Orfeo

I thought I responded to this thread, but I guess not. Anyhow, *my top ten (plus one) are*:

Tchaikovsky
Glazunov
Eller
Tubin: II in G
Rakov
Goldmark
Dvorak
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: II (Concerto Italiano)
Suk: Fantasy
Bax
Moeran
*But, ....going beyond the Top Ten*:

Myaskovsky
Khachaturian
Taktakishvili: Violin Concertino
Knipper: Petit Concerto
Elgar
Barber
Ivanovs
Reger
Atterberg
Nielsen
Sibelius
Melartin
Moszkowski
Dohnanyi: I
Chausson: Poeme
Martinu: I


----------



## MusicSybarite

Brahms
Dvorák
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Szymanowski 1
Shostakovich 1
Hindemith
Khachaturian
Pettersson 2
Penderecki 1


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Brahms
Mendelssohn
Beethoven
Bach E major
Bach violin and oboe
Bruch Scottish Fantasy
Mozart 3
Mozart 1
Mozart 5
Mozart 4


----------



## Agamenon

Bach for 2 violins, Brahms, Berg, Shostakovich 1, Ligeti.


----------



## ORigel

Beethoven
Brahms
Bach Double
Tchaikovsky
Mendelssohn
Berg
Vivaldi Summer
Sibelius
Stravinsky
Bach A Minor


----------



## Eclectic Al

I'm not really into the Violin Concerto as a form, so I'm struggling to reach 10. For example, large Brahms orchestral pieces are favourites for me generally, but not really the Violin Concerto; ditto for Beethoven.
Anyway, the 10 below are a mixed bag that come to mind:

Walton
Sibelius
Elgar
Prokofiev 1
Stravinsky
Berg
Mendelssohn
Bach Double
Britten
Barber


----------



## Joachim Raff

Wieniawski 2
Rontgen_Maier
Raff 1
Joachim
Melartin
Khachaturian
Karlowicz
Godard 2
Goldmark
Aulin 3


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Britten
Dean The lost art of letter writing
Hersch Violin concerto
McCabe 2
Schönberg
Shostakovich 1
Szymanowski 1
Szymanowski 2
Zimmermann
Zykan Da drunten im Tale


----------



## Enthusiast

To arrive at 10 I will leave out the Baroque as somehow different. I won't include any Mozart as, good though his violin concertos are, they are not in my top 10. That leaves me with

*Beethoven
Brahms
Sibelius
Berg
Bartok 2
Stravinsky
*Shostakovich 1
Walton
Britten
Carter

On another day I probably would have chosen differently (Szymanowski, Schnittke, Prokofiev ...?) but I think the ones in bold would always be there. If I was only allowed three then they would be Berg, Brahms and Bartok #2.


----------



## peterkucska

Just asked chatgpt

Ludwig van Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 35
Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 77
Max Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 26
Felix Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64
Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Le quattro stagioni)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G Major, K. 216
Niccolò Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D Major, Op. 6
Johann Sebastian Bach: Violin Concerto in A Minor, BWV 1041
Edward Elgar: Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op. 61


----------



## Neo Romanza

Let me try my hand at this again as I'm dissatisfied with my previous list:

(In no particular order)

Sibelius
Berg
Bartók 2
Stravinsky
Shostakovich 1
Barber
Korngold
Mendelssohn
Saint-Saëns 3
Prokofiev 1


----------



## EvaBaron

For me this is my ranked list:
1. Mendelssohn 
2. Sibelius
3. Beethoven
4. Tchaikovsky
5. Bruch violin concerto no. 1
6. Bach violin concerto no. 1
7. Brahms
8. Saint Saens violin concerto no. 3
9. Korngold 
10. Dvôrak


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Shostakovich No. 1
Brahms
Respighi Concerto gregoriano
Sibelius
Khachaturian
Bartók No. 2
Tubin No. 1
Britten
Hindemith
Szymanowski No. 1*


----------



## Roger Knox

MusicSybarite said:


> *Shostakovich No. 1
> Brahms
> Respighi Concerto gregoriano
> Sibelius
> Khachaturian
> Bartók No. 2
> Tubin No. 1
> Britten
> Hindemith
> Szymanowski No. 1*


That looks like an intriguing list. I need to check out the Respighi and the Tubin.


----------



## Prodromides

I recall listing these before ... but it was in a different thread: Your Top 20 Favorite Violin Concertos from 20th Century | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)

1. Karol Szymanowski's Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35 (1916)
2. Marius Constant's "103 Regards dans l'eau" (1981), for solo violin and orchestra
3. Einojuhani Rautavaara's Violin Concerto (1976-77)
4. William Walton's Violin concerto (1938-1939)
5. Aarre Merikanto's 1925 op. 30 Violin Concerto #2
6. Henri Dutilleux's Violin Concerto "L'arbre des Songes" (1983-1985)
7. Richard Rodney Bennett's Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1975)
8. Arne Nordheim's Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1996)
9. Giacinto Scelsi's "Anahit" for Violin and Chamber Orchestra (1965)
10. André Jolivet's Concerto for Violin and Orchestra (1972)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Roger Knox said:


> That looks like an intriguing list. I need to check out the Respighi and the Tubin.


The Respighi is a most reflective, meditative work in the first two movements, whereas the 3rd mov. has more energy. A really beautiful piece, it never fails to move me in a certain way.

The Tubin is a lively and catchy work. He wrote two violin concertos, but I prefer the first for its joyful spirit.

Hopefully you'll enjoy them as well!


----------



## Chilham

My top 4:
Tchaikovsky
Bruch 1
Sibelius
Vivaldi Il Cimento Dell'Armonia e Dell'Invention

Then, in no particular order:
Bach 1
Mozart 5
Mendelssohn
Dvořák
Bartók 2
Shostakovich 1

Hon. mentions for Barber, Ligeti, Glazunov, Vivaldi "La Stravaganza", Spohr 8, Szymanowski 1, Mozart 3 that I'd be equally happy listening to.


----------



## Andante Largo

Wieniawski - Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22 (1862)
Reinecke - Violin Concerto in G minor, Op. 141 (1876)
Brahms - Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 (1878)
Młynarski - Violin Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 11 (1897)
Karłowicz - Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 8 (1902)
Respighi - Violin Concerto in A major, P.049 (1903)
Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47 (1905) 
Respighi - Concerto gregoriano, P.135 (1921)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Violin Concerto No. 2 'I Profeti', Op. 66 (1931)
Schmidt-Kowalski - Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor, Op. 111 (2010)


----------



## Doublestring

Bruch
Sibelius
Berg
Mendelssohn
Brahms
Tchaikovsky
Beethoven
Paganini 1
Vivaldi - L'Estro Armonico 6
Gubaidulina - Offertorium


----------



## Coach G

Wow! We're really reviving an old thread, here. 

My top ten violin concertos:

1. George Rochberg: _Violin Concerto _(Skaerved/Lyndon-Gee)








2 & 3. Serge Prokofiev: _Violin Concertos #1 & 2 _(Perlman/Rozhdestvensky)








4. Aram Khachaturian: _Violin Concerto_ (Perlman/Mehta)








5. Dmitry Shostakovich: _Violin Concerto #1_ (Oistrakh/Mitropoulos)








6. Benjamin Britten: _Violin Concerto _(Lubotsky/Britten)








7. Alban Berg: _Violin Concerto _(Perlman/Ozawa)
8. Igor Stravinsky: _Violin Concerto_ (Perlman/Ozawa)








9. Jean Sibelius: _Violin Concerto _(Oistrakh/Ormandy)








10. Samuel Barber_: Violin Concerto _(Stern/Bernstein)








Honorable Mention:
11. Ellen Taaffe Zwilich: _Violin Concerto_ (Frank/Michael Stern)








12 & 13: Walter Piston: _Violin Concertos #1 & 2_ (Boswell/Kuchar)


----------

